

Feedback/review my weekend website project: Band-Twit - Lowgain
http://www.band-twit.com

======
bgnm2000
Interesting idea. It'd be a great story for a band who "makes it" to say,
"yea, we got the name from band-twit.com." Which begs the question, how big is
the market for band names?

